# How long does the insemination appointment take?



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

We have chosen a clinic near my work in London to make things easy for me.  However, we live 40 miles outside London.
Can anyone tell me how long the insemination appointment takes and what happens from the man's point of view.  Someone mentioned producing sample then going back to the clinic later.  This wouldn't work for us as we were both intending to go together.
Assuming all goes to plan we should be going Friday or Saturday.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

When we were doing IUI, DH had to take his sample in at 9.30am and we then went back at 10.30 - 11.00am to collect it(it needs to be washed and the best ones/millions selected) and then we went straight to clinic were they did the insemination procedure which took ages for me as they had difficulty getting through the cervix but is only meant to take 5 minutes and another 5 mins with your feet up.

Good luck

Julia
xxxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

I had my iui done in london too, Barts. We had to be there at 9am and dh gave his sample. we were told to come back 1 1/2 hours later  and the insemination took about 20 mins in total. the whold thing should take about 2 - 2 1/2 hours.

good luck

Eimer xx


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,

I've just had iui and dh had to be at the clinic for 8am and then I had to go at 11am. The insemination took about 30mins for me as they had a few problems.

Take care,

Karen


----------

